# I think my cat might be lazy



## GrfxGuru (Jul 30, 2008)

After defending my little guy to my wife for so many years, I can no longer defend him when it comes to his willingness to appear less than lazy.


----------



## icassell (Jul 30, 2008)

GrfxGuru said:


> After defending my little guy to my wife for so many years, I can no longer defend him when it comes to his willingness to appear less than lazy.



But, since he's a free agent, he's entitled to be lazy


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe he's depressed from seeing your sex life?


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jul 30, 2008)

If he could talk I'm sure he'd say he's thinking real hard about some social problem and will publish a paper on it later. But I'm not sure on that.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 30, 2008)

so your sex life is a social problem?


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jul 30, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> so your sex life is a social problem?



Did the level of the forum users go down around here while I was away?


----------



## KhronoS (Jul 30, 2008)

GrfxGuru said:


> Did the level of the forum users go down around here while I was away?


It seams so... can't taste his joke either... if it;s a joke


----------



## XsCode (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG it's a clone of our female cat Ruby!


----------



## bradster76 (Aug 10, 2008)

Cats are hilarious, and that is a great shot of a typical, wore out cat. 

If he was on lolcats.com, I bet it would read something like:

"Leevz me alone. I'm in ur boxus takin ur napz."

"Leevz sleepeen kats lye."   Hehe.


----------



## bradster76 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Antarctican (Aug 10, 2008)

Heehee, love the one leg hanging out like that. (Doesn't look comfortable though!)


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice shot, crazy cat 

He does look comfortable tho... maybe I would sleep better if I went and found myself a box...


----------

